# Northern Utah FT



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Anybody heard any new?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the trial this week and next are up in the Uinta Mts outside of Evanston Wyoming,its about 30 miles to the hotels alone so cell phone reception is spotty at best...dont imagine to hear anything till this evening. I am imagine they will go till 6:30 maybe 7pm MST if they can


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Not getting very much.....

*QUAL* 

2nd #20 - Ruby (Doug Wilson/Bill Schrader)

JAM #9 - Lil Bit (Fred Benners/Bill Schrader)


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

Qualifying Results

#24 (Kai) Al Wilson 1st
#20 (Ruby) Bill Schrader/Shane Ruppert 2nd
#12 (Freddy) Barney White/Eric Fangsrud 3rd
#14 (Comet) Linda Harger 4th
#8 (Smooth) Lorna Kolstad RJ
#7 (Cutter) Mark Hudson/Cari L. Leavit Jam
#9 (Lil Bit) Bill Schrader Jam
#13 (Slater) Mike Cicero Jam
#19 (Huck) Eric Fangsrud/Brian Johnston Jam
#22 (Nuit) Mike Cicero Jam


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Way to go Al!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Callbacks to Open series 2:
1 5 7 10 13-19 21 22 26 27 29 30 33-39 40 42-45 47 50 52-54 56-59 61-63 66 68 69


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATS to Eric and Barney! Way to go Freddy!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Eric , Barney andd Fred.!!!


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the third series water blind:
1,4,6,8,9,12,13,16,18,19,21,22,24,25,26,27,28,30,31,34,35,36 & 40.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Al Wilson


----------



## tpark (Jul 9, 2009)

Any updates on the open and amateur today?


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats to Al Wilson on Qual win. Good luck in AM--with 3 still in the run!

Good Luck Mike Boely!


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

Derby Results

#10 (Nudge) Laura Nordberg - 1st
#3 (Sugar) Joe Taylor - 2nd
#2 (Shooter) Debi Nicholls - 3rd
#9 (Plick) Shane Ruppert - 4th
#14 (Barry) Shane Ruppert - RJ
#4 (Bullett) Shane Ruppert - Jam
#6 (Cowboy) Colt Hamilton/Kris Hunt - Jam
#7 (Roper) Bill Totten/Jim Peterson - Jam
#12 (Odin) Eric Fangsrud - Jam


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats Laura!


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice Laura. Those Blues are schaweeet.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Laura, Joe and Debi


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Laura


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

Way to go Laura and Nudge!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats on the blue, Laura and Nudge!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone have the Open and Amature placements?


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Amateur results:

#21 (Rooster) Roger Byrd - 1st
#40 (Magic) Lorna Kolstad - 2nd
#22 (Rudy) Dave Cheatham - 3rd
#19 (Boomer) Martha McCool - 4th
#9 (Duncan) Bill Kolstad - RJ
And tons of JAMs


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn, someone finally decided to come down from the mountain!

Thanks for posting the results.

Big congratulations to Roger Byrd on the Win with Big Rooster!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Roger and Rooster on the Win!!!


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

The only news from the open that I heard was that Joe Taylor won the open with Lilly, dog #54. Congratulations to Joe and Lilly with the win which now makes Lilly an Amateur Field Trial Champion!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Amateur results:
> 
> #21 (Rooster) Roger Byrd - 1st
> #40 (Magic) Lorna Kolstad - 2nd
> ...


*Congratulations Rooster, nice job handling Roger*

*Congratulations Martha and Boomer!*


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Am places and finishers.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Joe and Lilly on the Open win!


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, thanks for posting Tatyana. What a fun trial. I wish I could run Rudy again next weekend. Good catching up with you!

Dave Cheatham


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

dscheat said:


> Wow, thanks for posting Tatyana. What a fun trial. I wish I could run Rudy again next weekend. Good catching up with you!
> 
> Dave Cheatham


Congratulations Dave!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Results are now on EE. Huge congrats to Joe on the win and title and our other somewhat local folks: Laura, Marty/Mark, Alan, Brian, Colt, Harold. Congrats to all those that placed.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Way to go Laura and Nudge!!

Woo Hoo!! 1st place


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Roger and Rooster!
Way to go Shane finishing all your Derby dogs. You have the little guys looking great.

Thanks to the NURC members, judges and workers, I really enjoyed the trial and the weather was great. Back in Texas and forcast for 103 today. Why did I come down the mountain again?


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Congrats to Joe Taylor and Lilly for the open win, AFC title and for qualifying for the National AM in 2011. Now that is a great weekend!;-)


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations Dave!


Thanks Melanie, I was excited...I love that trial and that country. Beautiful..and fun outcome. Hopefully see you in CO for the specialty.

all the best,
Dave


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

dscheat said:


> Wow, thanks for posting Tatyana. What a fun trial. I wish I could run Rudy again next weekend. Good catching up with you!
> 
> Dave Cheatham


Hey, Dave, I hope you made your flight home on time. Congrats on the placement!


----------

